# lowering cruze have a few questions



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

first off id like to know which of the 2 lowering springs out there are the best i don't have the money for coil overs so i have to choose between the eibach kit or H&R. so which one is better? and second id like to know if i have to take out the inner fender well or get smaller aspect tires or anything like that. i have 215 55 17 tires on it now.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Not sure how to answer your first question because i myself saved up and just got the coil overs. However i can say with certainty that with just springs you will not have to do any changes to your fender well or get different tires. Myself and several others have the cruze slammed and i have 18s with 225/45/18 tires and I am tucking wheel in the front with no rub whatsoever so you wont have to worry about that. But like i said I have coil overs so i cant help you with the first question.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yea springs dont go low enough to worry about inner fender wells,now if you wanna save up for coilovers youll have to and even with a smaller tire,i would just save my money for coilovers there much better than springs


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> yea springs dont go low enough to worry about inner fender wells,now if you wanna save up for coilovers youll have to and even with a smaller tire,i would just save my money for coilovers there much better than springs


That, and coilovers come with shocks designed for a lower ride height, which can be adjusted to maintain a safe handling vehicle. Stiffer springs with a lower total wheel travel will require better shock absorption and jounce and rebound control, which is what those shocks provide. When you're buying coilovers, you're not just buying lowered springs; you're buying shocks as well that allow you to lower your car properly and safely.

Lowered springs on factory shocks push the limits of those factory shocks and force them to operate in a capacity and range that they were not designed to. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have bought just springs for all but one car and I lowered them on stock strut and never had a major issues. It all really depends on how low you want to go. I would say it you only lower it a inch you should be ok on a stock strut any think lower I would buy lower struts...I would just save my money and buy the coil overs it's ur best bet. On my 97 cobra I did it right, eibach sportlines and tokico HP Struts.


----------

